# HDMI lock up



## strongman (Dec 25, 2009)

Having trouble with the HDMI/cablebox connection. I have verizon Fios, and a Samsung display with a single HDMI input. Occasionally, when I turn them on, I get snow. The only way to restore the connection is to unplug and replug the HDMI cable. Verizon sent me a replacement box - no change.

I've tried turning on the TV first - and then the cable box, and vice-versa - to no avail. I still get snow untill I unplug and reconnect the HDMI cable. 

I get this problem maybe 5 to 10% of the time.

Any suggestions?

ps - my reciever is pre-HDMI - so I use a direct connection for video.

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its sounding like the HDCP handshake is not always working, Its a big problem with HDMI and is hit and miss trying to fix it. Have you replaced the HDMI cable yet?


----------



## strongman (Dec 25, 2009)

No. I've not tried changing the cable. I don't think I have a second one - I'll get one and give it a try. Any recommendations on which cable type I should try?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dont need anything expensive, Monster and the likes are overpriced. Monoprice.com is your best place on line but You probably want it soon. look at Bestbuy but anything over $15-$20 is over priced.


----------



## strongman (Dec 25, 2009)

Sounds good. I'll let you know how I make out. Thanks for the suggestion and advice.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

I had the same problem on a new TV that I recently purchased.
Fixed it by plugging into another different HDMI input on the TV and selecting that input.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Some of the SAMSUNGS I have worked with have this issue.... If the new HDMI cable doesnt correct this try this
in the SAMSUNG menu look for ANYNET and set this to OFF position....lddude:


----------



## strongman (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I did eventually get a new cable. Cheapest one from Best Buy at about $30.

The problem seems to happen less - and when it does, after 10 seconds or so, it clears iteslf up.

Since I put the new cable in, no more need to pull out the TV and unplug/replug!

Thanks again.


----------

